

Stream yourself as a developer with livecoding.tv - muyabrasivo
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/29/yc-backed-livecoding-tv-is-the-twitch-tv-for-coding/#.agggjg:S6kt

======
2close4comfort
Would people find me reading HN and listening to Spotify that interesting?

